# Seeking some vikings



## norwegiangenius (Aug 7, 2013)

Is there any Norwegian cubers?


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes.

edit:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...entId=&regionId=Norway&pattern=&search=Search

and also http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ntId=&regionId=Denmark&pattern=&search=Search
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...entId=&regionId=Sweden&pattern=&search=Search


----------



## norwegiangenius (Aug 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yes.
> 
> edit:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/persons.php?eventId=®ionId=Norway&pattern=&search=Search
> ...





thanks!


----------



## makssl6911 (Aug 8, 2013)

I`m a Viking :d


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm technically a descendent of Nordics. It's been about 800 years since anyone in my family has been called one. Does that count?


----------



## Olenik (Aug 8, 2013)

Hei, velkommen skal du være 

Masse norske kubere som er aktive og til høsten blir det forhåpentligvis en turnering der du kan mingle


----------



## Stefan (Aug 8, 2013)

Not much of a "genius" if you couldn't figure it out. Or does the "genius" refer to making others spoon-feed you?


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 8, 2013)

There's many Norwegian cubers, but few of them uses this forum.

Velkommen til forumet


----------



## Machine (Jan 29, 2014)

Is there any big norwegian speedsolving forum? I can't seem to find any cubers in Stavanger


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 29, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not much of a "genius" if you couldn't figure it out. Or does the "genius" refer to making others spoon-feed you?



you are clever if you can get others to do for you what you do not want to do for yourself. at the same time you are unwise if you let yourself be taken advantage of by these "clever" people. 
but seriously, you put "genius" in your name, you better be able to back it up :/

___________________________________________________________

i listen to Amon Amarth... i think that qualify me as a viking


----------



## AndreasK (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeg er norsk.

I haven't found any Norwegian forum though.

And regarding competitions, there are two this spring:

http://kubing.no/competitions


----------



## Dene (Jan 29, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> i listen to Amon Amarth... i think that qualify me as a viking



High five!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 29, 2014)

Dene said:


> High five!



*high fives (violently)* you dont happen to be a fan of The Black Dahlia Murder aswell, by any chance? the greatest melodic death metal band ever!


----------



## Dene (Jan 30, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> *high fives (violently)* you dont happen to be a fan of The Black Dahlia Murder aswell, by any chance? the greatest melodic death metal band ever!



I haven't heard of them, but I'll be sure to check them out when I get the chance. 

Less viking related - I get to see Korn live for the first time ever very very soon  . One of my favourite bands; I'm so excited. Amon Amarth are coming as well, but only doing a stint at Soundwave (metal festival) which I can't attend because it's on a Friday


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> *high fives (violently)* you dont happen to be a fan of The Black Dahlia Murder aswell, by any chance? the greatest melodic death metal band ever!



Heh so in more good news, after seeing Korn this coming Wednesday, I will go to see Amon Amarth on Thursday! Alongside The Black Dahlia Murder, Satyricon, and Gwar (haven't heard of them, but they're the headline). Can't wait!!!


----------

